# Two week old and very modest collection



## Kinderwhore (Sep 22, 2008)

My first encounter with MAC was buying a very small handful of products about a year ago, but it was only a couple of weeks back that I went on a MAC spree after watching YouTube tutorials. It's a start! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I would like to apologise in advance for the piss-poor lighting.





Mmm, .jpg compression.





My train case. Adorable, y/n?










Pigments: Golden Olive, 3D Silver (glitter), Bright Fuchsia, Deep Purple, Blonde's Gold, Melon, Antique Green, Steel Blue, Vintage Gold, Heritage Rouge, Primary Yellow, Violet, Pink Pearl, Kitschmas.





Pigment charms (no order here, sorry. Some are double up as well): Lily White, Dark Soul, Sunpepper, Dazzleray, Violet, Pinked Mauve, Frozen White, Copper Sparkle, Reflects Gold glitter. Curiositease Cool Pigments set: Reflects Blue glitter, Helium, Softwash Grey, Naval Blue, Forest Green.





Shadesticks. From left: Shimmermint, Penny, Lucky Jade, Gracious Me, Royal Hue, Taupographic, Crimsonaire, Pink Coutoure, Fresh Cement, Corn, Overcast, Sharkskin, Gentle Lentil, Blurburry. Mini shadesticks: Silverbleu, Beige-ing, Sea Me.





Eyeshadows: Samoan Silk, Gesso, Passionate, Newly Minted. Paint Pot: Bare Study.





Rule, Parfait Amour, Beauty Marked, Goldmine, Chrome Yellow, Steamy, Swimming, Humid, Electric Eel.





Mineralize duos: Pink Split, Two to Glow, Play On Plums, Ether.





Fluidlines: Blitz & Glitz, Sweet Sage, Brassy, Blacktrack.





Blitzed glitter eyeliner. Liquidlasts: Aqualine and Fuchsia-ism.





Kohl pencils: Mystery, Raven, Jealous, Black Karat, Feline.

Not in close-ups:
Mixing Medium
Prep + Prime eye
Prep + Prime skin
Mineralize Satinfinish foundation
Studio Fix powder/foundation
Select sheer powder
Sculpt and Shape Duo powder
Studio touch-up stick: Correcteur
Mascara X
Pro Longlash mascara
Liquidlast eyeliner: Point Black
Brow set: Sophisticated
3D Glass: In 3D
Chromeglass: Show Coral
Dazzleglass: Funtabulous

...and not a single lipstick. Blasphemy!


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh wow... for only 2 weeks, your collection is growing like crazy lol!


----------



## drieyes (Sep 22, 2008)

Definitely a good start!  Imagine what your collection would be like in 6 months or one year and  your wallet for that matter... hehehe


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## kittykit (Sep 22, 2008)

2 weeks?! Wow!! I only bought 9 items from MAC in the past 2 weeks and look at your entire collection!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The traincase is cute!


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 22, 2008)

my god. for two weeks... you probably have more than me and i've liked mac since 2003! haha!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 22, 2008)

^ lol same! I love the stuff you got!!


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 22, 2008)

Heck only 2 weeks! You have so much stuff. It took me months to get that much. Well anyways great collection so far - love all your pigments and shadesticks.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 22, 2008)

Same sentiments as everyone else.. I've been collecting since 2006 and my collection's nowhere near that diverse!

I'm in love with your train case, and I've been looking for something like that.  Where did you get it from?


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, I see you are on your way to becoming a MAC addict.  ;-)  Great collection, and your traincase is super cute.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 22, 2008)

Two Weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WOW I don't have that much after a year! Great Stuff


----------



## newagetomatoz (Sep 22, 2008)

This is after two weeks?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Holy crap!!!  I can't imagine what it'll look like in a year!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone! My wallet is dreading what it's going to look like in a year as much as I'm looking forward to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do wish Norway had a MAC store so I wouldn't have to pay practically double up in postage and customs and also risk getting fakes, but what are you gonna do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiss and Makeup* 

 
_I'm in love with your train case, and I've been looking for something like that. Where did you get it from?_

 
I bought it from an eBay store by the name of sissi.38. They operate in French, but ship internationally and answer any questions you may have in English. And they have the case in a pretty wide variety of colours, which is always a bonus.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 22, 2008)

.....


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow! for two weeks you've been doing very well! I love your pigments!


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 22, 2008)

For two weeks that is one hell of a collection!


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 22, 2008)

Well done!!


----------



## nikki (Sep 22, 2008)

Great start!!!!!!


----------



## nunu (Sep 22, 2008)

i love your collection!


----------



## chocobon (Sep 22, 2008)

Love it!!


----------



## SoupyGeorge (Sep 22, 2008)

...I've been 'collecting' mac for 2 years....have 3 shadows, 2 pigments, and a foundation, lol!  So this is so NOT modest!

*thieves*


----------



## TIERAsta (Sep 23, 2008)

Incredible for only 2 weeks! That's rent!


----------



## jdechant (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow...very impressive!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 23, 2008)

That's an awesome collection and that train case is a must have.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 23, 2008)

Bloody hell... that is alot for only 2 weeks... love your traincase and all of your shadesticks.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow I'm so thinking I need a new profession! LOL :-D  Nice diversity there with all the colors and stuff, soooo pretty to look at... If I were you I'd probably just sit and stare at the colors in my traincase every night after work! :-D


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fashioniztah_07* 

 
_




_

 
Exactly! ain't nothing modest about this collection after 2 weeks! LOL


----------



## msmack (Sep 26, 2008)

Fantastic shadestick collection!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 28, 2008)

You guys have made me feel so much better about my collection I wish I could buy you all a drink


----------



## deolindaa (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow...did you rob a bank?


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 14, 2008)

wow really nice


----------



## crazeddiva (Nov 17, 2008)

Two weeks and you've got that much? 

A future M.A.C addict in the making....And that Traincase along with the collection is beyond adorable.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 17, 2008)

wow, nice collection


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Nov 17, 2008)

wow!!
that's alot for 2 weeks 
love them <3


----------



## Kinderwhore (Mar 13, 2009)

*Update*.

I haven't gotten a lot of new stuff, but I just bought a new traincase for my MAC and took some photos of my non-MAC make-up stuff, so I figured I would post. And I just realised I forgot to take pictures of my brushes, but it's late and I am just too lazy for that now. Anyway.

New traincase!











<3 Pigment vials.






Updated palette.






Other make-up.











Lipsticks and glosses.






The YSL to the right is THE BEST. I could eat it.






Eyeliners.






Skin stuff.
I would be lost without white foundation to mix into whatever other foundation I'm using to make it pale enough to match my skintone. One day I might try going outdoors, *maybe*, but I am in no hurry, k.






Mascaras.






Eyeshadows.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 13, 2009)

adorable traincase! and the makeup....


----------



## LilSphinx (Mar 14, 2009)

Really nice and I like your selection of colors!


----------



## shelavou (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow !!
That's a lot for just 2 weeks


----------

